# Plaster of Paris



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I recently used some Plaster of Paris that the owner had supplied on a small "rush" job. I had forgotten just how fast that stuff sets up. Watching a Laurier Desormeaux video he shows mixing it with regular mud. Any idea on proportions of P of Paris with regular mud? Welcome any thoughts on using this stuff.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

this vid 




I would of put three quarters of a large timmy's coffee cup to that amount of mud.

It also depends what your doing too, if your loading bead, you can bucket mix also.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*50/50*

Laurier Desormeaux mentions a 50/50 mix in the video. Maybe should just stick with the available 45 minute and 90 minute products that are available.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

a hawk full of mud to 16 oz water and add enough plaster to soak up the water (it should take about long enough to smoke a cigarette) I usually cut the mix in half and 1st coat with it then 15 min later mix the rest and finish with that. gauging plaster works better than plaster of paris.


----------

